# Subscriptions - Questions/Problems/Concerns



## beverly (May 15, 2006)

I realize that we have not been the best with response time in the past with answering your trouble tickets, but that is changing as of today.  I am all caught up on all of the tickets as of today. If for some reason your request was not answered - I do apologize and please submit a new ticket, and it will be answered with in 5 business days.

You can access the ticket system by looking to the *left hand* side of this forum, and scrolling all the way down to the bottom, and clicking the link that says "*Contact Us*" It can be found in the last sentence of the paragraph, I have copied and pasted it below for those who have difficulty finding it. Thank you.

*****************************************************

For any questions, feel free to Contact Us

****************************************************


----------

